# Another Lathe for the Shop



## ConductorX (Mar 28, 2015)

The attempts I made to restore the burned lathe were all for naught.

I returned back to my original lathe to see if I can use it.  I started cleaning it up and checking it out.  I didn't even know what kind or model.

It is a Seneca Falls Star Lathe with leather belt drive system.

Of course I need some help and guidance and any details as to model and year of manufacture.  It has some missing handles and the lead screw drive is broken.  It has all of the gears and I just need to make it work.  The lathe also has a taper attachment.

This is the head stock:






The bed has clear markings that it is a Seneca Falls Star Lathe





It is also marked as 9X5 and the bed is 48" long.





It has a forward and reverse transmission that works.





It needs all new leather drive belts and I need to polish and clean the drive surfaces.

Comments?  Suggestions?  :hDe:

"G"


----------



## DJP (Mar 28, 2015)

I found lots of useful advice for restoring old machines at Practical Machinist.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/

If your objective is to make chips with it that should be easy. However, precision machining may not be possible without serious investment. Your expectations will determine the size of project that you are taking on.

I have a 1940s vintage South Bend that works well enough for my needs but I won't put any more money into it. Its just too old and worn. A total restoration is not a good investment of my time. I keep my old machines because they still do useful work but they also require a gentle touch. A new, bigger and tighter lathe might be a better option if you plan to do serious machining.

My thoughts for your consideration.


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to make chips.  

Even with the broken lead screw housing it will make chips and I really don't have much confidence in my ability to teach myself to make threads.

Thanks,
"G"


----------



## RichD (Mar 29, 2015)

In my collection of old magazines there is an article about restoring that particular lathe. It's either "Home Shop Machinist" or "Machinist Workshop". I'll look tomorrow and let you know.
Rich


----------



## bazmak (Mar 29, 2015)

I restored an old broken Advance Lathe,never thinking that it would ever
make serious chips.How wrong i was,when my Sieg blew up i 
started using it.With care it can still produce accurate parts
Im thinking of selling it and the Sieg and getting the SC4


----------



## ConductorX (Mar 29, 2015)

I found everyone of the broken parts for the lead screw on eBay.  I am really stoked to get this machine running.

"G"


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2015)

OK, so pour lots of oil to it then free up everything that should move and start her up. I replaced a leather belt with 1 inch wide webbing that I sewed together end to end using with heavy fishing line. It works fine and will jump the pulley if you bury a tool bit. It's a safety feature.

Show us the first piece that you end face. The rusty parts of the lathe can be cleaned up later with emery cloth or flat stone and lots of oil.

As you can tell I like lots of oil on my old machines. Consider building a large tray under the lathe to catch chips and oil. 

My mother was forever upset at my Dad when he came home from work at a machine shop with oil spots on his shirt front. I now know why. 

Have fun.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 29, 2015)

ConductorX said:


> I found everyone of the broken parts for the lead screw on eBay.  I am really stoked to get this machine running.
> 
> 
> 
> "G"




Those lathes where manufactured not far from the place I grew up.   Last I knew the building was still standing though I'm not sure much goes on there anymore.  They did have some successful modern tracer lathes in the 60's or maybe some time later.   

Hold on Seneca Falls Machine appears to be in business still, see: http://www.senecafallsmachines.com.    This is a big surprise to me as I was pretty certain they had closed the doors for good.   Unfortunately it does not appear to be the type of hardware people in this forum need.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 20, 2015)

I have started cleaning up the lathe.  I took the chuck apart, cleaned and lubricated it.  I used a wire cup brush on a 4.5" grinder to clean the rust off.

I also filled all of the spots that lead to bearings with heavy machine oil.  

I chucked up a piece of 1/2" diameter steel bar.  I was able to square up the end but attempting a cut on the side resulted in an almost spiral cut, very rough.  I noticed the tool rest was moving slightly up and down with the cut.  I am guessing the quills need to be adjusted. 

My plan is to disassemble the tool rest, clean and lubricate it properly and try again.  

All of my ebay parts came in and look to be in great shape.  I will be able to rebuild the lead screw and replace the gear box.

"G"


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 20, 2015)

Try here, the best lathe information site on the net

http://www.lathes.co.uk/senecafalls/index.html

John


----------



## JingHeng (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a steam engine model!


----------



## gus (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi JingHeng,
Welcome from faraway Singapore.
Please introduce yourself.


----------



## JingHeng (May 6, 2015)




----------



## gus (May 7, 2015)

Very Well Done.

Been building mini steam engine plants but over last three years switched to I.C. Engines which can be very unforgiving in fit tolerance.


----------



## westender (Sep 2, 2015)

ConductorX said:


> The attempts I made to restore the burned lathe were all for naught.
> 
> I returned back to my original lathe to see if I can use it.  I started cleaning it up and checking it out.  I didn't even know what kind or model.
> 
> ...



Hello, "G".

Here are more sources of information on your lathe:

1.) vintagemachinery.org - Just click Publication Reprints on the tool bar   
     and scroll down to some original catalogs.

2.) yahoo.com has a Seneca Falls Lathe group.

3.) Me. I've been using my SF 9 x 48 regularly for 20+ years.

Good luck with the project.

Tom


----------



## barnesrickw (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing a little love can't fix.


----------

